#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-08-12
<Michael13guy> anyone help me make my damb mic work with skype
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-08-15
<maitrey> hi guys, please suggest me some program for formating external hdd in ubuntu (ext3).
<maitrey> I need it graphical
<bazhang> maitrey, #ubuntu for support please
<maitrey> ok
